# DOC Death Star - Over Powered or Over Priced



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

Since the arrival 8th I have for the first time considered fielding my large square based 40k force as originally intended in a war-hammer setting too. I had steered clear of the cheesefest DOC was in 7th but I am itching to test out my tzeentch and khorne daemons now. There problem is I am little uncertain how to proceed given the less the mixed views on their future what would be a competitive yet reasonable approach. I have come up with an idea of creating a pseudo death star at 2250 pts but I will like peoples opinions on whether its just a giant waste of points or cruel beyond reason. The Unit will be as follows:

30-40 Horrors (count as lvl 3-4 wizard)
Full Command
Changeling (can swap stats with any enemy model in base to base contact)
Icon of Sorcery (+1 casting value)
Herald of Tz with Mos. (lvl 2 wizard, Full Law of Life and +4 ward Save locus)
Skulltaker (either on foot or jugger) (for challanges, add cc impact, MR 2 + units 4+ ward = 2+ save vs magic for whole unit)

Cost = Upwards of 700pts

Unit has 4+ ward saves
2+ save vs Magic
Skulltaker placed next to changeling who will proceed to swap stats with whomever he fights so he can eviscerate any and everything that comes near them from a lord on dragon to a Archeon
Counts as both lvl 4 wizard with bolt of tz etc and lvl 2 wizard with full lore of life.

Unit will form centre of the army and between its ward, magic and low of life should be able to keep itself in one piece. Regeneration esp useful for continually resurrecting changeling.

Probably have it in a list with another 30 horde style unit of blood letters, a KOS with soul torment, flamers, small unit of fiends and a second herald of tz if points will stretch again with law of life to support blood letters (or death star) as needed

Utimately is this a viable unit or way too expensive or just plain wrong. Thoughts?


----------



## Setite (Sep 18, 2009)

Hmm. I kinda like it. I ran pretty much the same thing w/o Skulltaker and it worked pretty well. I would go with the lore of death however. keep the lore of life on the other herald to support units. But I do think I'm gonna try the skulltaker trick next game...


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

Isnt there a rule that says Daemons may only join units of the same god? I remember it being marked off like a bit o fluff but its actually a rule


----------



## Setite (Sep 18, 2009)

Heralds can only join units of the same god, but characters (Skulltaker, The Blue Scribes etc) can join any unit from any god.


----------

